# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] How to auto populate details into calendar

## nancyching1711

Hi

I am working on the project to schedule home visits. I have been trying to populate datails in Worksheet (NextVisit) into Calendar but to no avail.

Attached my worksheet for your kind assistance.

Thanks and regards

Attachment 151725

----------


## john55

hi, 
no need to double post!  :Wink:

----------


## nancyching1711

Sorry. I do not know how to delete the duplicate. 

Nancy

----------


## royUK

In my opinion the most important thing is to make sure that you use proper dates, not use text like Monday, this should be a date formatted as "mmmm"

Then you can use Lookup functions to populate events.

I've posted xamples here of you search

----------


## nancyching1711

Hi

Noted with thanks.

Please help me with the Vlookup function.

Regards
Nancy

----------


## nancyching1711

Hi

Can anyone help me with this function with cant work.

IF(ISERROR(VLOOKUP(E3,NextVisit!$A$3:$B$27,1,FALSE)),"",VLOOKUP(E3,NextVisit!$A$3:$B$27,1,FALSE))


Thanks and regards

Nancy

----------


## Toonies

Hi try this it should help you

Demo Calendar.xls

Toonies

----------


## royUK

How do you expect VLOOKUP to work? The lookup value is a number, there's no numbes in the leftmost column of the data,

----------


## Pete_UK

> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me with this function ...



Hi Nancy,

I've amended one of my calendar files to suit your requirements. I just need to amend some conditional formatting in the file, so I'll post it later.

Pete

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Nancy,

file is attached. Enter details of your visits in columns B to D of the Visits sheet in any order - you can hide column A if you wish, as this contains a formula copied down to row 1000. On the Calendar sheet you can select the month and year of interest using the drop-downs in cells Z4 and Z5, and the display will automatically adjust, showing up to 7 activities per day. All done by formulae, so no need for VBA on this one.

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## nancyching1711

Thanks Pete. That's a great spreadsheet.

Nancy

----------


## coffeebarn

Thank you - worked great!!! :Smilie:

----------


## SKSS

Hi Pete,

Came across your name again in related post.  I would like to attach the spreadsheet I created.  Look at Sheet2.  Enter date into Site Visit Day 1 (A) and it auto-generates the other dates.  Is there a way to link this spreadsheet to a calendar as well as the column headings as the activity?

Thanks,
Susan

----------


## arlu1201

SKSS,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

